# Case Mod, Rosewill Throne



## BrightSideSC (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm trying to get ideas on modding the new Throne case by Rosewill.
It's a huge case with plenty of room for Liquid Cooling, and I've seen it modded to look really industrial. I'm going for something post-apocalypse but hi-tech looking - lit with blue, mainly.
Here's what I have in my current list, but want to get into liquid cooling. Can anyone recommend a good liquid cooling system (for someone who has never used LC before) - and is there anthing I need to change/acquire for compatablilty's sake^
I plan on adding a window, and so I want to have something that LOOKS really cool inside too.
Thanks!


New Case
Rosewill Throne

CPU
Core i7

Graphics
XFX Double D FX-795A-TDFC Radeon HD 7950 

Motherboard
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Memory
HyperX Genesis 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9 Dual Channel Kit

HDD
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB

Optical drive
ASUS Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E818AAT - OEM

PSU
Rosewill HIVE-750 750W PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Installing case windows is not a simple task and Lexan is pretty expensive. Best solution is to purchase a case that has a window.
Liquid cooling is no better than air for normal use and there is always the concern with leakage.
OEM heatsink/fans are usually sufficient. If OC'ing is done, which is basically pointless with new CPU's, then an aftermarket cooler is required.
If you have nor purchased the parts listed, I would suggest you give serious consideration to better quality components before purchasing.
We have a Suggested Build List and all listed use only top quality known components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

For the interior lighting I used the NZXT 2m LED rope. It was one of the cheapest and does a good job. Connects to the PSU via a 4pin molex adapter and the switch slots into one of the expansion slots. Has 3 different brightness settings which are on the 3 position switch on the expansion panel and also includes an on off button.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Case light strips that are cheap will fail very quickly and LEDs will either blow out or dim.

Your PC parts are lower quality so as Tyree said I would recommend you pick new parts based off our build guide.

As for the modding liquid cooling your system is NO easy task. In fact with never doing it before your chances of ruining your entire PC goes way up. You could either not get enough water around the PC or major leaks.

Watch this video here and see if you're still up for the task:

ULTIMATE "Overkill" Water Cooled Build a Gaming PC Computer "How To" Guide - YouTube


----------

